# Vape King Anti-theft Vape Bag



## Hooked (2/4/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-anti-theft-vape-bag.html

This certainly looks interesting, but we need a pic of the inside as well. The inside is far more important than the outside! Any chance of a pic @Stroodlepuff?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

Chanelr said:


> Something a little bit out of the normal review again.
> 
> This Anti-Theft Vape Bag was sent to me from Vape King Head Office for review purposes.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/19)

not sure why this image isn't showing on the website. It is loaded, will get @Gizmo to have a look

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/4/19)

I have one and it works great!!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (2/4/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 162408
> 
> 
> not sure why this image isn't showing on the website. It is loaded, will get @Gizmo to have a look



Thanks for the pic @Stroodlepuff!


----------



## Spyro (9/4/19)

I took the UD one. It's way too over the top. I can't even fill it with all my vape, work and everything else kind of gear. 

Get this one instead. It's not worth the extra money for the UD version

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/4/19)

What if they just steal the bag? Looks class though.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/19)

@Stroodlepuff 

I bought the backpack about a week or two weeks ago, but it's not charging *any* of my mods.

I'm not the most practical person on earth, so let me just check that I'm doing the right thing.

First, I charge the bag. I put it on charge for about 4 hours but it didn't charge my mods, so the next day I let it charge for 6 hours. It still didn't charge any of my mods - even the little EGO AIO ECO which doesn't require much power.

Then I connect the mod to the bag.

Is that right?


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

@Stroodlepuff 


Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> I bought the backpack about a week or two weeks ago, but it's not charging *any* of my mods.
> 
> ...




@Stroodlepuff Bag is *not *charging any of my mods. I would appreciate a reply please.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> 
> 
> @Stroodlepuff Bag is *not *charging any of my mods. I would appreciate a reply please.



@Hooked I'm not sure if it's obvious but do you have a battery charger of your own connection to the cables in the bag? The bag doesn't come with a battery system I don't think and you need to plug in your own.


----------



## StompieZA (3/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> 
> 
> @Stroodlepuff Bag is *not *charging any of my mods. I would appreciate a reply please.



You need to put a power bank inside of the bag, connect the usb cable on the inside to the power bank and then the outside port will take power from the powerbank and you can then charge your mods. 

The bag doesnt have a built in battery although that would have been awesome!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> You need to put a power bank inside of the bag, connect the usb cable on the inside to the power bank and then the outside port will take power from the powerbank and you can then charge your mods.
> 
> The bag doesnt have a built in battery although that would have been awesome!



Ohhhhhh thank you @StompieZA!! I didn't realise that I have to use a powerbank. So it's not actually the bag that's charging the mod then. I'll try this. 

I battled so much when I won the Xtar powerbank but now that I know how it works it's awesome and I'll use it in the VK bag. I keep telling people I'm not a practical person and no-one believes me - until they see me in non-action

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (3/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Ohhhhhh thank you @StompieZA!! I didn't realise that I have to use a powerbank. So it's not actually the bag that's charging the mod then. I'll try this.
> 
> I battled so much when I won the Xtar powerbank but now that I know how it works it's awesome and I'll use it in the VK bag. I keep telling people I'm not a practical person and no-one believes me - until they see me in non-action


This is the anti-best post of the month 

I had a good laugh so thank you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

Christos said:


> This is the anti-best post of the month
> 
> I had a good laugh so thank you.



@Christos But there's a positive side to everything. Because I'm so impractical, I'm very good at writing instructions. So someone suggested the other day that I should write a D.I.Y. instruction manual. Sure, I said. That will be easy.

Step 1: Phone Worsie (the guy who does all my house repairs/renovations)
Step 2: Open the gate for Worsie
Step 3: Pay Worsie

And by the way, I also have absolutely no sense of direction - but, or perhaps because of that, I'm very good at giving directions. 
Speaking of having no sense of direction ... when I lived in Windhoek I used to drive from Windhoek to Jhb to visit my parents on a fairly regular basis. On one of my trips I couldn't keep my eyes open so I drove until I spotted a tree, then pulled in under the tree for a nap. (It was safe to do that in those days - wouldn't do it now). 

When I woke up I continued driving and after a while I saw a sign saying, "Keetmanshoop 10km". How could that be?? I had just come from Keetmanshoop. Huh! I forgot that the tree was on the opposite side of the road and when I woke up I just continued driving on that side - in the wrong direction! Ah, I have a difficult life, I tell you.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/19)

not sure how I missed this, thanks for the replies guys  Yes you need to plug in a power bank as previously mentioned

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> not sure how I missed this, thanks for the replies guys  Yes you need to plug in a power bank as previously mentioned



@Stroodlepuff Yes I recently saw that it was mentioned. I missed that lol. So sorry!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff Yes I recently saw that it was mentioned. I missed that lol. So sorry!



Hehe its no problem, I am hopeless when it comes to technology so I understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------

